# German Blue Ram Babies



## fishyfan87 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I'm new to the site. I have a 36 bowfront planted tank with a mated pair of German blue rams, 6 black neons, 3 harlequin rasboras, and 4 otto cats. My rams recently laid eggs, and today they hatched! The parents are doing a good job of rounding up the babies in their mouths and keeping them in one spot. As soon as I saw that the eggs had hatched, I moved the rasboras and neons to a 10 gallon tank. I usually do small water changes once or twice a week. My question- the tank was due for a change today, should I leave the fry alone or should i risk a water change? also, does anyone know of anything I could feed the fry other than baby brine shrimp? I am having a hard time finding them locally, and no luck hatching them myself.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A microworm culture is a good way to feed ram fry. IMO live is best. But you can buy frozen bbs, daphnia, and infusoria at a good lfs. There are some very good, very fine powders on the market, too. You should be able to change water. The parents may attack you, but they will keep the fry away from the siphon. A planted tank will also have natural tiny food and you will soon see the parents herding the babies around to eat.


----------



## fishyfan87 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice! I know i can get my hands on some frozen daphnia and infusoria as well as the "first bites" powder so I will give those a shot. Also the water change was a success. I am keeping my fingers crossed, and will hopefully have more to report in a few days!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have several foods available for fry.........Plecocaine #01 would work quite well..then #02 for a little later..
i also have krill meal...Piscado Magnifico and Max Prime..


----------

